# Schlauchboot



## Frank (9. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute,

Eure Disskusion über die Schlauchboote war sehr interessant.
Ich habe auch schon die ganze Zeit vor, mir ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen.
Meine Überlegungen:
- kein Billigboot wie Fishhunter
- Länge: 3,40 bis 3,80
- mit aufblasbaren Kiel, wegen Fahreigenschaften
- Gewicht nicht über 60 kg, ansonsten schaftt ein 6 PS Motor die Gleitfahrt nicht( Bootsführerschein)
- ein Einlegeboden sollte dabei sein
- Vielleicht Boot und Motor im Set kaufen( wegen Nachlass)
- Salzwassertauglich

Das sind so meine Überlegungen.
Hat jemand schon so ein Ding und welche Erfahrungen giebt es?


Ahoi


----------



## Guen (9. Juli 2002)

Albi und ich besitzen ein Zodiak 310 als Zweitboot !Super ,sehr stabil und absolut sicher !Du kannst Dich auf den Randwulst stellen ,da kippt nix !Gewicht 33kg ,motorisierbar bis 10 PS (oder sind es 15 PS ?),zwei abschraubbare Transportreifen hinten ,genial !Nur etwas grösser dürfte es ruhig sein ,alleine ist es top ,mit zwei Mann beim Gufiangeln ist auch ok ,aber mir fehlt der Platz ,irgentwann einmal .........  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## fly-martin (9. Juli 2002)

Hi

Wir haben uns ein Zephir 350 ( älteres Modell ) zugelegt, und jetzt hab ich auch nen Motor dafür. Da es nicht das neueste ist, waren die Kosten auch ok - Boot ca 700DM und Motor ( 6PS ) 600DM. 
Bedingung war für uns : es darf nicht zu schwer sein, man muss auch mal alleine nen kleinen Steilhang runterkommen. Das klappt, wenn man das Boot erst am Strand zusammenbaut.  
Wie auf machen Fotos zu sehen war, haben wir bei BB Treffs das Sicherungsboot gemacht.
Ich habe das Boot auch schon für ähnliche Preise bei Ebay gesehen, aber wie da der Zustand ist...?

Wir sind mit dem Boot zufrieden, und meine Frau kann damit auch gut alleine umgehen ( wichtig - man muss zu dem Teil Vertrauen haben ).


----------



## Albatros (10. Juli 2002)

> Vielleicht Boot und Motor im Set kaufen( wegen Nachlass)



Hi Frank#h

dem Zitat entnehme ich, daß Du das ganze vermutlich neu kaufen willst. Ich hoffe, ich habe damit Recht

Such mal einen Wassersporthandel vor Ort auf und erkundige Dich nach den Yam- (Yamaha), Suzumar- (Suzuki) oder den Quicksilver- (Marine Power) Schlauchbooten. Diese 3 Schlauchboote werden von den Außenborderlieferanten direkt gekauft und in Verbindung mit ihren Motoren wieder an den Fachhandel verkauft. Verschiedene Motorisierungen sind bei den Schlauchbooten möglich. Das gute an der Sache ist, sie sind vom Preis schon sehr reduziert, da man es als Komplettgespann erwirbt. Aber auch hier sind bei Barzahlung noch ca. 10 - 15% Rabatt drin. Nur nicht logger lassen

Ein Schlauchboot dieser Art dürfte mit einem führerscheinfreien 6PS (3,68Kw) Außenborder so um die 2800€ kosten! Sollte das Schlauchboot ein Mittelsteuerstand haben, kannst Du noch mal ca. 700€ drauf rechnen, zzgl. Umbau Motor (Anbausatz Fernbedienung, Anbausatz Lenkung, Schaltung, Bowdenzüge zus. ca. 250€) Salzwasserressistent und einen Luftkiel ist bei dieser Größe Standard! Die Bodenbretter sind je nach Modell entweder aus Alu oder aus Bootsbausperrholz AW100 . Zum Lieferumfang gehören immer Paddel, Rep.-Set, Packtasche, Blasebalg und evtl. ein Bugstausack. Ach ja, ein Schlauchboot ca. 3,40mtr lang, wirst Du mit einem 6er wohl nicht in`s Gleiten kriegen. Nach Erwerb eines Führerscheins, hast Du immer noch die Möglichkeit, den Motor tunen zu lassen, dann hat er 8 PS! 

Also ein Schlauchboot welches vernünftig gepflegt wird, hat immer eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 20 Jahre und mehr. 

Viel Erfolg beim Bootskauf


----------

